# At what age do they start to shed?



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel is now 4 months old and I haven't really seen him "shed" yet. I have been brushing him (couple of strokes) since he was 8 weeks old to get him familiar with brushing and now I brush him once a week for about 5 minutes. There's not much hair that is coming off. After 5 minutes there's maybe one brush full (small brush) of hair.

At what age do they start to shed? I'm just curious...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto started getting his big boy fur at about 4 months and hasn't stopped shedding since. However, we don't live in florida...


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Titans longer coat started coming in at 3 months. But I believe he did actually shed the whole time, just not alot. His hair was easier to see because it was black. I would find when I moved his crate to vaccuum, even at 2 1/2 moths old there was a small black ring of fur around the crate. Now at 5 months, he's really been shedding alot more.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I have had puppies start shedding at 4 months and I had another puppy not start to shed until at least a year old. I think it just depends on the dog.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley was shedding from the day we got her at 4 months. It is not alot (it doesn't clump out) but I have hard floors and I find tufts of hair rolling all around. (I have to vacuum very often, or I collect them and throw them out)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

be thankful cause when he does it is never ending.
I brush brady every night and a puppy comes off of him


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase didn't start shedding, really blowing coat till he was past 9 mos. Of course there was always hair in the carpet.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse just turn 14 months and started slowly shedding at about 12 months and now is shedding probably half as much as my old Saint Bernard - still waiting on Jesse's under coat so once that comes in he may get up to where my old Saint was.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> I brush brady every night and a puppy comes off of him










Don't you wish there was a good use for all that fur? Like a "Locks of Fur" like they have for humans with no hair from cancer?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a friend that used to leave her vacuum out all the time when she had a black lab and I couldn't understand it. 

Dakota is six months old and I have to vacuum every day so I can now see why she did that. Kind of scary if she hasn't really started to shred.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Allie sheds all the time. I call her Furball. And I am not kiddin!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel isn't shedding yet! I'm going to get used to this and then BAM the fur will come off LMAO!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

wini hasn't started shedding. shes a year old!! I think it depends on each dog. I am antisipating this spring!!!!! I have a feeling she is going to start shedding then!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmc
> ...










Dawn! 

There used to be a woman out chepachet way who spun dogfur into yarn. Brady mittens and matching black sweater? I would love new wool socks - Otter ate mine.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmc
> ...


Yeah, and we could donate it to little fur-deprived dogs, like chihuahuas - they would appreciate the warmth


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperAt what age do they start to shed?


<span style='font-size: 17pt'>YES. </span>









It seems any and all ages they shed... and shed... and shed.... and shed. It's been down well below zero here lately and you'd think the dogs would be holding their nice warm coats, but nooooooooo, we're still shedding.

I love my dogs... and their shedding.... and our Dyson.


----------

